# Tribute for Zelda 25th anniversary



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2011)

[youtube]r1mhfHklIRQ[/youtube]​
I hope it wasn't already posted.

Here is the final picture.
zelda_25th_anniversary.jpg

Author : ag+
Author's webpage : http://www.pixiv.net/member.php?id=900067



Looking at the picture after the video, I can see details which I didn't see in the video.
It's great to see all the characters from the series (though, there are some of them which I don't recognize).


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, that is nothing short of beautiful.


----------



## Narayan (Apr 6, 2011)

it's so freaking awesome!!!! Epic!!

i love the image.


----------



## Zorua (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. Now that's what I call art!


----------



## Raika (Apr 6, 2011)

That's amazing. O_O
*saves image*


----------



## Vigilante (Apr 6, 2011)

Epic!
Looks great without doubt.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2011)

I should give a try to Painter one day. The paint effect is nice.
I only use Open Canvas for drawing (I don't like photoshop for making a picture, the tools are more for modification than creation).


About the picture, here are the characters I didn't recognize :
- The dragon on the right, under Ganon. It's a random boss ?
- The married couple on the left
- the masked guy and woman just above the couple
- all the characters between the boat and the hat. who are they representing ? (just some common citizen ? or important people I forgot ?)
- the woman on the left of Agahnim (the magician with the ball-moon)
- the masked children (except the one on the center, I don't recognize the other mask)

Which game of the series are they from?
Maybe there's also imaginary people from the artist.
Also, I didn't play all the DS games yet.


For people who didn't realized, at the very top are the 3 Hyrule's goddesses who created the Triforce
Just bellow are the seven sages (from Zelda 3).


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 6, 2011)

What devil magic is this? These videos always amaze me.


----------



## nasune (Apr 6, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> About the picture, here are the characters I didn't recognize :
> - The dragon on the right, under Ganon. It's a random boss ?
> *It's volvagia, from OoT*
> - The married couple on the left
> ...


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't remember very well MM and OoT, I guess it's the occasion to play it again on 3DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I hope there will be a MM remake too).
I didn't complete all the OoA/OoS yet. (they are on my playlist).


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 6, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> - all the characters between the boat and the hat. who are they representing ? (just some common citizen ? or important people I forgot ?)


Left one is Byrne from Spirit Tracks
Middle one is Midna at the end of TP

The others I don't know.

edit: the one next to Ezlo (the hat) is Sahasrahla from alttp.


----------



## adammay02 (Apr 6, 2011)

thats an amazing pic. 
would it be possible to turn it into a desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Ikki (Apr 6, 2011)

That is truly beautiful.

Not recognizing some characters makes me want to play the games I haven't played.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah yes, the elder near the first temple.
here is a pic with the same staff http://zelda.wikia.com/wiki/Sahasrahla

the old lady is maybe Impa (the one in Zelda 2), but she doesn't have the same hair style.

She's holding a cauldron ? she's maybe the witch doing the potions.


----------



## nasune (Apr 6, 2011)

No that's Anjean from Spirit Tracks


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2011)

damn, I should play that one


----------



## eosia (Apr 6, 2011)

men if u have done that by yourself then you will be Picasso (using a PS)
reallly good job


----------



## nasune (Apr 6, 2011)

And the last old guy is Oshus from Phantom Hourglass. I think we got them all now.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2011)

I tagged the image a little



v4


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> [youtube]r1mhfHklIRQ[/youtube]​
> I hope it wasn't already posted.
> 
> Here is the final picture.
> ...



It is okay to my opinion.. Maybe awesome for an American people because those cartoons are American style drawing and not for me. For me, I am fan of Japanese arts of Zelda and Rockman and Castlevania. They are simple beautiful and very style drawing.

But you have skill drawing and you are doing a good job. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cyan (Apr 6, 2011)

it's not my drawing, I just share the video I found.


----------



## Nujui (Apr 6, 2011)

Truly amazing. Props to the artist.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2011)

The emotions I felt after seeing the entire video made me:

1) Shit myself.
2) Stopped my heart.
3) As I fell back, spine tingles.
4) Popped a bo--- when my heart started again.
5) Drooled uncontrollably.

I just woke up from a coma 25 years in the future because of this video.

Holy Shit!!


----------



## Damian666 (Apr 7, 2011)

whoa... just...

whoa...


----------



## Myke (Apr 7, 2011)

simply amazing.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Apr 7, 2011)

Isn't that knight at the bottom of the picture (next to the wolf) the technique teaching guy from TP?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 7, 2011)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Isn't that knight at the bottom of the picture (next to the wolf) the technique teaching guy from TP?


Yeah, he's called Hero's Shade apparently.
The Wolf next to him is him as well.


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Isn't that knight at the bottom of the picture (next to the wolf) the technique teaching guy from TP?


I think it is.

I wonder who the white haired guy is (the one that isn't Fierce Deity Link)


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 7, 2011)

Ikki said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dark Link


----------



## Ikki (Apr 7, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Dark Link


I can't believe I couldn't make that out.


----------



## nitrozz (Apr 7, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 7, 2011)

Filled in a bit more:

http://pix.gbatemp.net/152102/Zelda25FilledIn.jpg

Still missing some.
And some might be wrong.


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 8, 2011)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Filled in a bit more:
> 
> http://pix.gbatemp.net/152102/Zelda25FilledIn.jpg
> 
> ...



cool, I know one of the ones you haven't got yet is the owl on the upper left, its either the unnamed owl from Link's Awakening, or Kaepora Gaebora from OOT.


----------



## Centrix (Apr 8, 2011)

WOW, THIS IS SHEER BLISS, BRILLIANT, KUDOS, this must of taken months of work!, what program did he use to do this? its not Photoshop or at least not any setup I recognize.


----------



## coolness (Apr 8, 2011)

wow professional nice video


----------



## Myke (Apr 9, 2011)

Centrix said:
			
		

> WOW, THIS IS SHEER BLISS, BRILLIANT, KUDOS, this must of taken months of work!, what program did he use to do this? its not Photoshop or at least not any setup I recognize.



I think it's painter.


----------



## CherrySkitty (Apr 12, 2011)

Great! Thanks for this x3


----------

